# New side scan



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

So I have side scan on my offshore boat never use it bought one to go on my center console- (bay boat) took it to the lake to play today lake Tuscaloosa may the worst fishing lake in the south maybe the world these things are awesome spent more time ridden and looking than fishing but found a top and well took a pic for jack now I need live scope!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you in T-town? Both my boys are Bama alums and my youngest bought a house up there just east in Lake View. Been threatening to take my skiff or bay boat up there to play around some but haven't done it yet. Nice catch of crappie there.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

H2OMARK said:


> Are you in T-town? Both my boys are Bama alums and my youngest bought a house up there just east in Lake View. Been threatening to take my skiff or bay boat up there to play around some but haven't done it yet. Nice catch of crappie there.


Yes live and work up here go to the river if you bring a boat the lake is over crowded and smells like 2 stroke oil


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

10 Crappie drunk and passed out on one Natty Lite


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I'll raise your Lake Tuscaloosa and nominate Inland lake in Blount County as the hardest lake in the state to catch fish in. I think it was even nominated as such by some metric years ago. The Thursday nighter could be won with either, A) a five - fish limit if you were lucky to catch five or B) About 4lbs total weight. 

Either way, nice crappie.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boardfeet said:


> 10 Crappie drunk and passed out on one Natty Lite


Na had more financial lights than crappie


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

etrade92 said:


> I'll raise your Lake Tuscaloosa and nominate Inland lake in Blount County as the hardest lake in the state to catch fish in. I think it was even nominated as such by some metric years ago. The Thursday nighter could be won with either, A) a five - fish limit if you were lucky to catch five or B) About 4lbs total weight.
> 
> Either way, nice crappie.


So I think the mabe twin lakes sounds just like here


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

etrade92 said:


> I'll raise your Lake Tuscaloosa and nominate Inland lake in Blount County as the hardest lake in the state to catch fish in. I think it was even nominated as such by some metric years ago. The Thursday nighter could be won with either, A) a five - fish limit if you were lucky to catch five or B) About 4lbs total weight.
> 
> Either way, nice crappie.


Oh and bass master use to come here years ago and the pros said they were not coming back because the lake was the worse on the tour and its only got worse that was 20 years ago


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

etrade92 said:


> I'll raise your Lake Tuscaloosa and nominate Inland lake in Blount County as the hardest lake in the state to catch fish in. I think it was even nominated as such by some metric years ago. The Thursday nighter could be won with either, A) a five - fish limit if you were lucky to catch five or B) About 4lbs total weight.
> 
> Either way, nice crappie.


 am from up that way and fished inland lake many times , thought it was just me


----------

